# Tv Sky?



## desi (Aug 9, 2008)

What "English" TV is available in Cyprus?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Most of the English channels are available with a sky box and dish.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Do you mean English Channels or programmes in English?

If you mean the latter then you don't need pay for sky as you can get quite a few programmes in English on other free-to-view satellites.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> Do you mean English Channels or programmes in English?
> 
> If you mean the latter then you don't need pay for sky as you can get quite a few programmes in English on other free-to-view satellites.



We do not pay for sky but have a sky box and a card which you can get for a one off payment of around £100. We can get all the of the usual BBC and ITV channels plus many free view channels.
You only need to pay the sky subscriptiion if you want the full sky package but you have to pay it 12 months in advance through a dealer here. You cannot get it from the uk in the normal way because we are not acutally supposed to get it over here.


----------



## jackohev (Oct 24, 2008)

hi do you need a large sky dish for this ? can you advise how and where to get, iving in the east coast


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jackohev said:


> hi do you need a large sky dish for this ? can you advise how and where to get, iving in the east coast


size of dish depends on where you live.
We have a 2.9metre dish and get good reception but in some of the other areas around paphos they need 3m dishes.
Sorry I cant say what you need on the East Coast but I am sure that if you get the local expat papers or free magazines there will be people advertising who do ssky dishes in your area and can advise you.

Regards Veronica


----------



## monte korfi (Sep 14, 2008)

If you already have Sky in the UK and pay by direct debit then bring the box and card with you, your local tv wizard will set you up, probably change your card but you can then continue to get most of the channels you got in the UK but you must keep the direct debit going. Some programmes come and go depending on where the satellite is but you get nearly all the package you are paying for. That's what we did. As for Sky itself, it now has so many repeats we are wondering whether to call it a day and stop wasting money. 

If you get a tv aerial set up for local reception there are English films on every night on the Capital channel and most nights on the other Cypriot channels, together with American soaps. If you learn Greek then you can watch the Greek films too!!!

Monte


----------



## monte korfi (Sep 14, 2008)

I forgot to add that in Limassol for good reception we had to buy a 3m dish. It cost 800CYP which converts 1CYP = 1.71Euros if you want to work it out .
Monte


----------



## jackohev (Oct 24, 2008)

monte korfi said:


> I forgot to add that in Limassol for good reception we had to buy a 3m dish. It cost 800CYP which converts 1CYP = 1.71Euros if you want to work it out .
> Monte


thanks very much for info


----------

